# How to quit smoking ?



## davidspen (Oct 12, 2018)

ive been smoking since 2014
now i really want to quit and i found some solutions like : e-cigarette, gums .....
any idea that work to you guys ?


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i recently tried the patch. it actually worked really good at reducing cravings but it gave me nightmares so i don't really want to use it because of that. (maybe i should step down the nicotine level) i personally find vaping frustrating but i know a couple people who have success with vaping. sadly my solution so far has been to give up trying to quit but that could change!


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes, Please, ex-smokers... share your stories. I want to know.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

*lights up hands to OP* Seriously have tried but can’t seem to do it yet. I tried the vape thing but not for me. I think cutting back more sustainable for me anyways


----------



## deen5858 (Oct 22, 2018)

e-cigs may be?


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I just stopped. IDK. I probably wasn't addicted in the first place. I think training hard and generally being busy distracted me.


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

davidspen said:


> ive been smoking since 2014
> now i really want to quit and i found some solutions like : e-cigarette, gums .....
> any idea that work to you guys ?


I found e-cigs only worked once I got several different flavors that I liked. It's actually difficult to go back to e-cigs a lot as part of smoking's addiction is from the smoke, not the nicotine (only proved by correlation... e-cigs are shown to be less addictive even at the same nicotine level). so the multiple flavors keep it more interesting and keep you from "wanting to light up" if the flavors are too boring it won't work because you'll smoke instead. As others have mentioned if you get into an exercise habit that helps as well. 
In addition a B-vitamin helps as smoking depletes B levels and taking a B-vitamin can help to take the edge off.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

davidspen said:


> ive been smoking since 2014
> now i really want to quit and i found some solutions like : e-cigarette, gums .....
> any idea that work to you guys ?


I'm trying to work on quitting smoking too. It's a nasty habit and I've been smoking on and off since I was 19. The one thing I hate is getting headaches. I believe I'm allergic to cigarette smoke because I keep getting migraines and it's messing up my sinuses. I'm thinking about quitting cold turkey. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

I was up to a pack of Marlboro Reds everyday. I was clearly addicted. I did hide my smoking from people and most people didn't know that I was a smoker. Anyway, I began chewing Nicotine gum ( generic versions didn't do the job ). I told myself that I could have a cigarette anytime I wanted and if I relapsed, it was still fine. I still chew the gum ( I didn't follow their directions and chewed whenever I had a craving ) and haven't had a cigarette since May of 2015. I had to break every habit I associated with smoking, so the e cigarette wasn't an option. Like I said, I was highly dependent on cigarettes and I put too much into how difficult other people said it was to quit. I do think you have to be 100% ready and only you can know when it's time. I wish everyone with the struggle the best! I know if this addict can quit it, anyone can. It took about 3 months to fully kick the ' wanting ' of a cigarette, but now, I couldn't even imagine smoking.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

It might not be helpful to you but I realize I use smoking to deal with Childhood trauma/PTSD and just in general repressing my feelings and getting a sigh of relief. As I start to work through those things I realize I smoke less and although I still have the habit and the addictive component; it feels like it doable for me to quit soon.


----------



## openend (Nov 4, 2018)

Find another obsession


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

So I have started taking Wellbutrin and it has been helping a lot. Vaping doesn't help me that much though I can vape 0mg nicotine if I want but I think it's a poor substitute. Vaping with nicotine makes it easy to just go back to smoking cigarettes so i really don't think of it as a cure. I gave up on the patch. i read a book called You Can Quit Tobacco, and they basically said, "Why prolong the inevitable and why not just quit cold turkey?" I agree. Let's just try and get the misery over with. I think it's a good book too btw. I am feeling confident that I will quit smoking this time once and for all. Had some slip ups but am back on track.. Tired of these stupid cigarettes and feel like shit because of them! Any happiness I get from them is short-lived and wrapped up in disease. Just not worth smoking anymore!


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Penny said:


> So I have started taking Wellbutrin and it has been helping a lot. Vaping doesn't help me that much though I can vape 0mg nicotine if I want but I think it's a poor substitute. Vaping with nicotine makes it easy to just go back to smoking cigarettes so i really don't think of it as a cure. I gave up on the patch. i read a book called You Can Quit Tobacco, and they basically said, "Why prolong the inevitable and why not just quit cold turkey?" I agree. Let's just try and get the misery over with. I think it's a good book too btw. I am feeling confident that I will quit smoking this time once and for all. Had some slip ups but am back on track.. Tired of these stupid cigarettes and feel like shit because of them! Any happiness I get from them is short-lived and wrapped up in disease. Just not worth smoking anymore!


That's great. Wellburtrin definitely helps... It interrupted my sleep a bit, but at the time it curbed my smoking, and drinking.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

@Penny
I hope you can leave this stupid addiction behind you and go to greener and cleaner pastures.
You can do it!


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Make smoking disgusting, blame it for the bad things it causes in your life and for the control it has over you. Forgive yourself if you fail to quit, and quit again as soon as you can. It's been 2 years and 10 days for me. Good luck.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

you don't quit smoking, smoking quits you.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

I smoked a pack a day from the ages of 19 through to 25. My addiction was strong and it took three serious attempts before I broke their hold over me.

I tried cold turkey. It didn't work. 

I was treated by a psychologist who specialized in hypnotherapy. The treatment consisted of listening to a recording explaining how cigarettes contain a plethora of chemical poisons and cause all sorts of nasty medical complaints while chain smoking until I couldn't breathe. Unfortunately, that didn't work either.

I eventually had success with acupuncture. The therapist used small adhesive pads that had a needle in the middle of them. He placed three in my left ear cartilage. I was told to press the pads when I felt like a cigarette. I saw him three days later. He removed the pads from the left ear and placed three fresh ones in my right ear. Three days later he removed the pads and I was cured.

The needles in the ear cartilage were painful. The six day experience associated pain with cigarettes. I've hated cigarettes ever since. That was over 20 years ago.

Interesting fact, in Australia the average cost of a packet of cigarettes is around 30 Australian dollars. So a week’s worth of cigarettes costs you the same as half a week’s rent ($210). The government is trying to make cigarettes so expensive that people can’t afford them. I hope it works.

Good luck, I wish you well.


----------



## davidwod (Dec 24, 2018)

you don't need to, nicotine is pretty cool. just buy the vials of the 99.95% pure stuff and use it like adderall before a test, it has very few negative side effects. It's side effects are higher likelyhood of cardiovascular disease(from nicotine) and dna damage(not from the nicotine, it's from it's impurities) and it makes cancer progress faster but it also temporarily increases your iq by 5-15 points and is almost as good as meth as a stimulant, 2nd place iirc. nicotine does other stuff but it's natural so there isnt any long lasting damage.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I have got myself an e-cigarette. Since quitting smoking regular cigarettes, I have been using it less and less often. Currently, I use it just when going out to a pub or darts tournament (any place I drink some amount of alcohol).


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Take a week off then quit cold turkey. Afterward, find a new activity like going on hikes or walks if you're feeling restless.


----------

